# IBS and recurrent chemical pregnancy



## Guest (Oct 14, 2001)

I was diagnose with IBS around the age of 13. It has caused me problems my whole life and I am now wondering if there is a link between IBS and the 2, possible 3 chemical pregnancies I've experienced. (I'm pg now, but hormone levels are not looking great.) Chemical pregnancy is defined by a positive blood test followed by hCg levels (the pregnancy hormone) that don't rise normally. Usually, the mother miscarries in a matter of days or weeks. I have become pregnant through in-vitro fertilization twice, this being the second. The diagnosis for my infertility and recurrent miscarriage is unknown.I have read that Crohn's Disease can be related to recurrent miscarriage and am wondering if IBS is also related since it is sometimes brought on by changes in the central nervous system or hormones. Does anyone have sources that might help me understand if there is a link? Thanks for any help you can give.Meg


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Meg I don't know whether there is a connection between IBS and chemical pregnancies. There could be. I haven't been able to get pregnant and have wondered if there is a connection between IBS and infertility. It seems like there are quite a few women on this board who have been trying unsuccessfully to get pregnant. I may have endometriosis and have wondered about a connection between that and IBS. I'm interested in what others have to say too. I hope things work out for you.Casey


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While some of the symptoms of Crohn's and IBS are similar, the underlying reason for the symptoms is very different so much of the time something associated with crohn's is not related in IBS.I haven't heard of any particular link. IBS is a very common disorder (up 15-20% or more of woman) so there will be some people with pretty much any disease that also have IBS. That also can make it hard to test linkages with other things. K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I didn't know that I had IBS and successfully carried my son. I did have a miscarriage with my second child and I am currently pregnant with my third (and maybe fourth- possible twin hanging out!) I didn't know I had ibs until January of this year - but it is clear that I have had it most of my life.I postted a thread about progesterone/ibs/miscarriage. When I was a teenager -- my periods were wicked. Until I went to college and 'heard' about birth control pills being used to help people iwth bad periods - I was always a mess for 1 week a month. I was ont he pill for 13 years before I had my son. I was only off the pill for 1 month when I got pregnant with him. I believe had I not been on the pills that I owuld have never gotten pregnant with him. My sister had 5 miscarriages all due to low progesterone int he body. I never knew the exact cause of my miscarriage but I was put on progesterone supplements with this one as I showed very early signs of low progesterone in this pregnancy. You don't have to be pregnant to have your porgesterone checked - in fact I would tell you to get it checked every month about 5 days after you ovulate. I do not say on day 19 as not every woman ovulates on day 14. Only you can tell for sure when you ovulate. I suggest to everyone to buy the book - Takign charge of your infertility - I know it aided me in figuring out my nightmare.


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I can relate since I tried to conceive for 3 years and am finally pregnant after many fertility treatments (IUI and IVF). Have you tried the Resolve board? There is so much good information and it'd be interesting to post there and see how many IBSers are there. I know of a few but never posted specifically about that. Good luck and I hope your hcg numbers rise and stay nice and strong!


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Also, the progesterone is a good thought, I assume you're on progesterone shots or suppositories? Also, after 3 miscarriages they often test for translocation, have you been tested? AND make sure you're seeing an excellent reproductive endocrinologist who is very experienced, thorough, and running appropriate tests after your m/c.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I dont know if there is any correlation or not, but I was diagnosed with ibs a year and a half ago. Ive been married for 9 years, and 8 of those 9 years me or my husband never used any type of birth control and Ive never gotten pregnant.


----------



## Jenzi (Jan 29, 2001)

I have gone through Invitro 4x. Two of them didn't work at all, one worked with a miscarriage later and another one was a chemical pg. I have IBS-C. I've been tested for everything and my infertility is unexplained. I wonder if there is a connection.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I have Ibs-D and have a almost five year old child & currently 32 weeks pregnant with no problems at all. It did take us 8 months to get pregnant this last time but doctor says that was because I was on prednisone for quite awhile. I do know that endometriosis can cause problems when trying to conceive. It can cause infertility problems. I had a friend who tried for years with no success & had miscarriages after finally getting pregnant. If you have endometriosis that could be the problem. Many woman on the board have had successful pregnancies so I don't think it can be just Ibs.


----------

